# Question about Imports



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

Its seems when ever we go out someplace and run into somebody who knows the breed they always say or ask if Katie is a import. Now both her parents are Czech but honestly i cant tell the difference. I have looked at every web page possible and read all about the differences but why is it so obviuos to others especially when she is only 7 months old. To me every GSD looks a little different in colors, size and shape. Even in this pic both the dogs in the front are american but she looks alot like Cooper to me. We were even calling her a "Mini Cooper" because their colors are almost identical. Katie is in the middle back.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

There are certain subtle differences to the knowledgable. I can almost always tell a Czech sable from a German sable. It evengets to point that you can tell specific lines/dogs that are present in the dog. Things like body style, mask or lack of mask, vocal traits when working, etc.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Things like body style, mask or lack of mask, vocal traits when working, etc


This. Very much so.


----------

